# Kaufberatung für 750 € PC



## DKlemenz (27. November 2015)

*Kaufberatung für 750 € PC*

_Hallo PCGames Community,_
ich habe mich schon ein bisschen informiert und habe deswegen auch schon meine Komponenten zusammen, nun wollte ich eure Meinung zu diesem PC wissen.
Meine Spiele die ich (voraussichtlich) spielen werde sind:
CS:GO, Dark Souls 2 und 3, Witcher 3
Meine Komponenten sind wie folgt:




Prozessor:      Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz oder Intel Core i5-6400, 4x 3.30GHz 
CPU-Kühler:    Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 
Mainboard:       Gigabyte GA-B85-HDR 
Grafikkarte:     Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro 
SSD:                Crucial MX200 250GB 
Netzteil:            be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) oder be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) 
Gehäuse:        Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) oder Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) 
Arbeitsspeicher:  Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 

Hoffe diese Angabe helfen euch mir zu helfen 
Ich bin offen für neue Vorschläge und Verbesserungen.

LG Klemenz


----------



## DocHN83 (28. November 2015)

Das passt eigentlich alles gut, nur die Netzteile - die sind beide bissl knapp bemessen. Also das mit 300 Watt sowieso, und das mit 400 Watt könnte auch knapp werden, auch wenn bequiet ein renommierter Hersteller ist. Nimm lieber eins mit 450 oder gleich 500 Watt. Ansonsten sieht das alles gut aus. Beim Prozessor nimm den i5 4460, der 6400 bräuchte ein anderes (teureres) Motherboard und auch das teurere DDR4 Ram. Macht bei deinem Budget keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tamagotshi (28. November 2015)

Also Netzeil ist gut nur in  500w soltest du es nehmen !  Ich würde dir ev auch ein System mit einer Nvidia Karte empfehlen alleine wegen dem Stromverbrauch / Abwärme usw.. Also ich bin mit der 960 4G mehr als zufrieden ca 190€ oder ne 970 wenn du ein schnäpchen machst. Ich weis nicht wie die Preise liegen immo  aber Ev ein sockel 1150 ( kaum Leistungsunterschied zu den 1151ern max 10% ich selbst habe noch ein 1155 System und es läuft alles in Max mit der 960er GTA V zb. 42 FPS knapp) und lieber DDR 3  16 gb anstatt 8 Gb DDR 4 die reichen noch locker 2 Jahre aus und sind günstiger. bei deinem geringen Budget köntest du auch auf die teure SSD verzichten, das macht zwar schon was aus beim Laden und Hochfahren aber auf 5 -10 sec mehr oder weniger das ist wayne........ mit 7,200 Upm HDD ne 500 für System 2 TB für Games / Prog. usw reichen auch noch locker um Flüssig zu Spielen. nehme mal an du wilst deine alten Platten eh übernehmen wenn ja wieder 60 -100 € gespart / platte  System und Softweare würde ich aber getrent auf 2 Platten machen keine Partitionen auf 1ner großen.

Zb

Asus H81-Gamer Sockel 1150 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Intel Core i5-4690K Box (Sockel 1150, 22nm, BX80646I54690K) Quad-Core Prozessor: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB Kit DDR3-1866 CL10 (HX318C10FBK2/16) 16GB DDR3 Kit: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
EVGA Geforce GTX 960 Superclocked 4096MB GDDR5 Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Sharkoon Computer Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Günstig bei idealo kaufen
Hitachi Ultrastar 7K3000 BDE SATA III 2TB Desktop Festplatte: Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W PC Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de 

Schau dir die Kombi mal an ev komst du ein Paar Euro über die 750€ (Ohne HDD und Alenföhn langt dein geld auf jeden fals du Teile aus deinem alten rechner über hast )  Der Kühler ist Top aber wenn du nicht zwingend übertacken wilst reicht um Geld zu sparen der Standard Kühler dicke wenn der PC net grad an der Heizung steht ^^ du kanst ja das 1 oder andere noch nachrüsten wenn du wieder ein paar Euronen über hast, Aber invesiere in ne Nvdia Karte ich hab persönlich hatte mit AmD und Radon bisher nur ärger was Temaratur / Kombatilität und Verbrauch angeht das mehr Geld für Nvidia karte lohnt sich !  Zu dem sollte man Intel CPU's nicht mit AMD Karte "kreutzen" wenn eine Radon dann ein AMD CPU System die Nachteile solcher liegen grade für Gaming klar auf der Hand. So hättest du weit mehr von deinem Geld. 

Ich hoffe ich konte dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2015)

Das 10er von Be Quiet mit 400W leistet an sich so viel wie viele "no Name" mit 600W, aber ich würde da vlt eher ein System Power 7 mit 450 oder 500W nehmen. Ansonsten passt es.


----------



## DocHN83 (28. November 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Zu dem sollte man Intel CPU's nicht mit AMD Karte "kreutzen" wenn eine Radon dann ein AMD CPU System die Nachteile solcher liegen grade für Gaming klar auf der Hand. So hättest du weit mehr von deinem Geld.



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch und gehört ins Reich der Mythen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch und gehört ins Reich der Mythen.


 Korrekt, hab ich gar nicht gesehen... das ist echt völliger Quatsch, das war vor zig Jahren mal kurze Zeit ein Problem, als es noch Mainbaords mit Nvidia-Chipsatz gab, wo dann im Boardtreiber auch Grafiktreiber dabei waren, die dann störten. Ansonsten ist es aber sogar so, dass viel mehr Intel-Mainboards AMDs Crossfire unterstützen als Nvidias SLI - allein das ist ja schon ein Beweis dafür, dass es gar nicht sein kann, dass AMD-Karten da problematisch sein könnten.


Echt schade, dass so alte Gerüchte, die auch noch eher Nvidias Schuld waren, offenbar bei manchen sogar der Grund sind, von AMD Abstand zu nehmen... ^^


----------



## DKlemenz (28. November 2015)

Danke, ich nehme die 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage zu SSDs:
Lohnt sich eine SSD überhaupt zum spielen, oder kann man auch bedenkenlos seine ältere (schlechtere) SSD weiterhin benutzten?


----------



## Gareas (28. November 2015)

Also zum Thema SSD möchte ich sagen, dass sich ein Upgrade von einer HDD als Systemplatte hin zu einer SSD auf jeden Fall lohnt. Habe ich selbst gerade vollzogen und das System läuft spürbar fluffiger, angenehmer und komfortabler. Wenn du allerdings eine funktionierende SSD hast halte ich ein Upgrade für unnötig. Den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirst du kaum merken. Und klar ist eine SSD zum zocken geeignet, allerdings wirst du während des Spielens nicht so wahnsinnig viel davon merken. Nur am Anfang beim laden und vielleicht mal kurz zwischendurch bei weiteren Ladesequenzen. Da SSD´s mit mehr Kapazität aber immer noch recht teuer sind (im Verhältnis zu HDD´s) lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich, gerade da Games viel Platz brauchen. 

Außer natürlich du hast die Kohle über.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2015)

DKlemenz schrieb:


> Danke, ich nehme die 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage zu SSDs:
> Lohnt sich eine SSD überhaupt zum spielen, oder kann man auch bedenkenlos seine ältere (schlechtere) SSD weiterhin benutzten?


 also, das Gute an einer SSD ist ja eher die Zugriffszeit und nicht die MB/s - und bei der Zugriffszeit ist auch eine alte SSD ja gut, da musst du also keine neue kaufen nur wegen vermeintlicher Performance-Vorteile.


----------

